# New Owner question: Drivers door chime, radio will not shut off



## rctach (Jul 19, 2011)

I am a new owner of an 05 GTO with 48K miles. I have a couple questions. 
Question 1: Any time the drivers door is open the chime is going off with key in ignition or not. Driving me crazy. Any way to change settings on this or best way to disable? 
Question 2: The radio never shuts off unless selected off. Is there a settings menu some where to change this to turn off after a period of time?
Thanks


----------



## AlaGreyGoat (Jul 6, 2006)

When you turn the key, you have to push in on it. There is a piece around the
key that goes in. When you remove the key, it should pop out. It is
staying in and acting like the key is still in the ign.
Tapping on the piece with your finger should make it pop out.

Larry


----------



## rctach (Jul 19, 2011)

OK confirmed you are right in that it thinks the key is still in the ignition. Wipers also do not shut off when turning key off. 
There is a small metal ring around the ignition switch that I can push in jsut a little and it comes back out. Then there is another ring that is the illumination.
I dont notice having to or being able to push the key in and have tried turning the key part way and applying outward pressure on it but doesnt budge. 
Also tapped around on things and it doesnt help. Any other suggestions?
Thanks


----------



## AlaGreyGoat (Jul 6, 2006)

Check out post #17:

How to: Ignition Cylinder removal and disassembly w/ pics! - LS1GTO.com Forums

Larry


----------

